
3v-hosting – Dedicated, Virtual Servers, DDoS Protection - Mahabharata
Lease of dedicated and virtual servers of any configuration, as well as Web-hosting and protection against DDoS-attacks. 24&#x2F;7 technical support. Uptime - 99,8%
Details - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;3v-host.com
======
herbst
Am i blind or does the whole site mention nowhere where the servers are
located? IMO this is pretty much one of the most relevant facts when renting
servers these days.

~~~
Mahabharata
Hey. The site really is no mention of this, but now we add this information to
the site. Thank you for your comment!

